# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Новый Cyberlink PowerDVD  – вся палитра видео-возможностей для самовыражения!

## Сyberwriter

Корпорация CyberLink Corp., с 1996 года специализирующаяся на цифровых мультимедиа-решениях для ПК и КПК, подтвердила статус одной из самых новаторских компаний мира, выпустив DVD-плеер Cyberlink PowerDVD.

 Cyberlink PowerDVD предназначен для просмотра видео на компьютере. Используя эту программу, любой пользователь сможет самостоятельно вырезать из видео отдельные фрагменты, добавлять собственные звуковые дорожки и субтитры, подбирая оптимальный размер, тип и цвет шрифта.

Cyberlink PowerDVD дает возможность настройки уровня качества изображения, создания личных коллекций видео с рецензиями и примечаниями, которыми можно обмениваться с использованием сервиса MoovieLive. DVD-плеер поддерживает форматы HD DVD и Blu-ray, отличается удобным интерфейсом, большим разнообразием настроек, обладает функциями масштабирования изображения в Cyberlink PowerDVD 10, одновременного показа субтитров на двух языках. Возможно выставление различных режимов объемного звучания.


Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 в Allsoft.ru
Источник: Allsoft.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Farrey

Может конечно и не в тему, но Cyberlink PowerDVD чем выше версия, тем больше весит и тем больше в него понапихано. Не увидивлюсь, если туда еще и ворд впихнут.

----------

